# Detailing rules you break



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry if this has been done before...

I get loads of great advice on this forum as a pure weekend warrior when it comes to car care. It often strikes me the rituals some people describe which make me sound as bad as someone who uses sponges and fairy liquid!

So it is just me, or do some of you also break 'the rules'?

Without wishing to lose any respect here, my list is:

*I've just started washing the wheels after the body. *This will probably only be during the winter, but it saves me changing the water and therefore time in the cold (I DO use a grit-guard although the jury is still out on that!)

*I don't wash my microfibres after every use. *They are used on a clean surface so my thinking is they can't be so bad. I wash them every few weeks and do 'demote' soiled ones to wheels etc. I've seen people (e.g. Larry) on Youtube freaking out that there's a label on a towel and I would love to know how a label can scratch paint!

*I only use one bucket. *I get the logic, but I am not convinced on the 2 bucket-method (and it would be pretty much impossible to 'prove' either way) and the cynic in me says it's largely driven by the car-care brands who charge £10 for a bucket…


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

washingitagain said:


> *I only use one bucket. *I get the logic, but I am not convinced on the 2 bucket-method (and it would be pretty much impossible to 'prove' either way) and the cynic in me says it's largely driven by the car-care brands who charge £10 for a bucket…


I generally use the one bucket method as well. But my excuse is the car is cleaned at least 3-4 times a week anyway and generally doesn't get overly dirty to warrant the 2 bucket method.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you mean "you've just started"? So you use to do the wheels before the body? That's correct way but reading on if you're using one bucket then I see the way of thinking.

As for not washing MF cloths after every use, I think we all have "those" cloths that get abused and used timeless times before being washed but they (mine anyway) tend to only be used for those crap jobs like under the arches and things like that.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never do and don't cut corners in any way, one small mistake one small piece of grit and it's game over. Otherwise what's the point of this forum if we're tempted to cut corners and what's the point of gaining the knowledge on hear to just simply cut corners. If you are pushed for time and you're tempted to cut corners then it's best to leave your car alone until you can spend quality time and wash your car the proper way. :detailer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think there are any rules in detailing everyone has their own way of doing things, if there was one i think rule#1 missing out on a tea break and a ciggy.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Are they 'rules' or just guidance?
I can understand some people not washing their drying towels after every use (although I do) but unless you're only using it on tyres or maybe glass I can't understand taking the chance with the others.
If I'm short of time I cut out stages knowing I'm not going to get the same results such as doing a 'touchless' wash in winter just to get the worst off.
Whether its rules or guidance it's usually there for a reason so if you want to ignore it and are happy with the results that is all that matters. It's the same with products, I'm loathe to spend more on a wax than I paid for my first car because I don't appreciate the difference but some people are happy to.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I do this at the weekend and take seriously all the great and sound advice on DW, but its all "Best Practice" - you might not have the time / space / materials to do it to that level.

I certainly don't always, but i can say that in the time i have been subscribing to DW i have learnt solid advice about effective methods of car cleaning, both quick and slow.

Me - i read it all carefully and then have a good think about how much of it i can incorporate into the opportunities that i have available - i still haven't got and have never used a machine polisher after 5 years of being on DW, but i work to the best standards that i can achieve.

BTW - the 2 bucket method really does work, if the car is in need of a clean and you can use any 2 cheap buckets - first time you try it you will see for yourself how clean the wash bucket stays and how black the rinse bucket becomes in no time at all.

Its not absolutely necessary, but it does work and its well worth trying for yourself.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

WristyManchego said:


> I think you've taken the cake for the most pretentious post on DW.
> 
> "One small piece of grit and it's game over", give me a break.


He's right to a certain point, one bit of grit can cause a lot of damage. Seems counter productive spending so much time caring for your car to then cut corners. I know nothing's set in stone about you have to do xyz but it makes sense to reduce risk. Why spend 20 odd hours detailing your car and do a half ass job maintaining it.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I never do and don't cut corners in any way, one small mistake one small piece of grit and it's game over. Otherwise what's the point of this forum if we're tempted to cut corners and what's the point of gaining the knowledge on hear to just simply cut corners. If you are pushed for time and you're tempted to cut corners then it's best to leave your car alone until you can spend quality time and wash your car the proper way. :detailer:


It's hardly game over! Most things can be rectified.

If I waited until I had quality time, I'd be lucky to wash the car once every 3 months. I'm always a bit pushed for time, there is always something else happening or somewhere to go.

The point of this forum isn't simply to dissuade people from cutting corners. It's to impart knowledge too and perhaps help people save time. Remember, just because something is generally accepted as being the norm, doesn't mean that If someone does it differently then they are wrong.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What's the point investing in products and time perfecting your paintwork to cut corners and potentially inflick more damage than you otherwise would? 

Cutting corners isn't something I do and that's in general, not just when cleaning/detailing a car.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I use builders buckets for £1 each, so having a rinse bucket hasn't actually cost me much...

If you don't want a rinse bucket though, you can use Jon from the Forensic Detailing Channel's method and use the hose to rinse out your mitt periodically.

I'm still new to this and do wonder how effective the 2BM actually is? I'm rinsing my mitt about every half panel and I'm sure it's too much. But if I can see where I've cleaned, then that means there's dirt in the mitt and I need to get it out, right?

Also my car is covered in swirls, now I don't know if I'm getting better at spotting them, or if I've put them there myself?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

WristyManchego said:


> I think you've taken the cake for the most pretentious post on DW.
> 
> "One small piece of grit and it's game over", give me a break.


You're on the wrong forum pal - just pay your fiver to the local car wash and stop wasting your time on here. This forum is about detailing excellence. I wouldn't diss anyone for cutting corners because that's their choice - your comments show a complete lack of knowledge/experience/respect for what some members strive to achieve. You sound like someone who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing. :tumbleweed:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

suds said:


> You're on the wrong forum pal - just pay your fiver to the local car wash and stop wasting your time on here. This forum is about detailing excellence. I wouldn't diss anyone for cutting corners because that's their choice - your comments show a complete lack of knowledge/experience/respect for what some members strive to achieve. You sound like someone who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing. :tumbleweed:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

gargreen7 said:


>


Bro Taf :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Cyclonetog said:


> I use builders buckets for £1 each, so having a rinse bucket hasn't actually cost me much...
> 
> If you don't want a rinse bucket though, you can use Jon from the Forensic Detailing Channel's method and use the hose to rinse out your mitt periodically.
> 
> ...


The swirls were probably already there but as you learn to clean your car better they will stand out more. Good wash technique pretty much eradicates further swirls.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

suds said:


> You're on the wrong forum pal - just pay your fiver to the local car wash and stop wasting your time on here. This forum is about detailing excellence. I wouldn't diss anyone for cutting corners because that's their choice - your comments show a complete lack of knowledge/experience/respect for what some members strive to achieve. You sound like someone who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing. :tumbleweed:


Not called for that detailing is a hobby for the majority of DW's members and if you doubt that go see Waxstock 2019,hobbies should be enjoyed otherwise there's no point continuing there's been too many tut-tutters on DW thank godness most have crawled back under their cars.
Anybody that has a go to do their best is a winner in my book and encouraged and applauded for participating in a shared common interest,after all thats what has brought us all together on DW and DW is what it is today is because of everyone sharing a common interest.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

suspal said:


> Not called for that detailing is a hobby for the majority of DW's members and if you doubt that go see Waxstock 2019,hobbies should be enjoyed otherwise there's no point continuing there's been too many tut-tutters on DW thank godness most have crawled back under their cars.
> Anybody that has a go to do their best is a winner in my book and encouraged and applauded for participating in a shared common interest,after all thats what has brought us all together on DW and DW is what it is today is because of everyone sharing a common interest.


Your wrong suspal - I have no problem with the OP (the post is what it is). I took/take issue with the member who dissed another member who gave their honest opinion. I fully accept individuals have different goals, no problem (each to their own), but I won't accept someone ridiculing a member who aims higher. Seems you support posts #8 and #12, I will continue to support a different view and I can tut-tutter until....


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Erm...I’ll admit some bad habbits. 
...I don’t take as much care when I wash the Mrs car...
I also don’t work too to bottom when using the mitt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

WristyManchego said:


> Sure, not saying he is wrong, just leave your horse at home and zip your fly up before joining the conversation.
> 
> The vast majority of users here are amateur and will "cut corners" in some way or another. And yes, even the pros will.


If you want people here to take you seriously, you should stop the needless aggression.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

This 2BM malarky....

I use 2 buckets of 'wash' to clean my car currently. So does it become a 3BM if I have a seperate rinse bucket or does a seperate rinse bucket extend the wash coverage so I would only need one bucket of wash?

Hope that makes some sort of sense. Can't see how one bucket of suds can do an entire car especially if you load up the mitt.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a toilet brush to clean the wheels, 1 bucket when I can be bothered... the local £5 wash for the other times...

The winter Jeep doesn't get washed, and I'm using a yard brush to get the snow off it at the moment... oh... and it doesn't have any LSP on it right now! :doublesho 

probably a lazy  than breaking rules... but there you go. :tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe I'm guilty of bending some rules, but what I do suits my stiff back and knees, the time and spare cash that I have available and keeping a car tidy that does 600 motorway miles a week.
But hey, I've learnt so much on here and most of all I enjoy the end results.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Del-GTi said:


> It's hardly game over! Most things can be rectified.
> 
> If I waited until I had quality time, I'd be lucky to wash the car once every 3 months. I'm always a bit pushed for time, there is always something else happening or somewhere to go.
> 
> The point of this forum isn't simply to dissuade people from cutting corners. It's to impart knowledge too and perhaps help people save time. Remember, just because something is generally accepted as being the norm, doesn't mean that If someone does it differently then they are wrong.


I think you're missing the point, why cut corners in any way and ruin your paintwork, or course it can be rectified but why go through all the hassle to repair when good wash techniques is all that's required. Even if you have't got quality time or wash you car every three months, why cut corners? I'm just saying whenever you wash your car, wash It the proper way without cutting corners.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

suds said:


> You're on the wrong forum pal - just pay your fiver to the local car wash and stop wasting your time on here. This forum is about detailing excellence. I wouldn't diss anyone for cutting corners because that's their choice - your comments show a complete lack of knowledge/experience/respect for what some members strive to achieve. You sound like someone who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing. :tumbleweed:


Well said Suds, thank you. I was trying to explain my opinion as best as I can but it seems to be taken out of context.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

As the OP I just wanted to say the intention of the topic was for some light-hearted chat about the occasional corners we cut even though we know 'the rules'. It didn't occur to me it would cause any bother; certainly not intended.

What I have learned is that cutting corners isn't something many of you do!

I'm off to buy another bucket.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

washingitagain said:


> As the OP I just wanted to say the intention of the topic was for some light-hearted chat about the occasional corners we cut even though we know 'the rules'. It didn't occur to me it would cause any bother; certainly not intended.
> 
> What I have learned is that cutting corners isn't something many of you do!
> 
> I'm off to buy another bucket.


Don't worry fella, you're not to blame for some of the negative comments that got deleted, It's an interesting and thought provoking thread you created and there's nothing wrong with exchanging differing views. The main thing is to respect every ones opinions whether right or wrong. After all we are all on here because we all got something in common and enjoy looking after our pride and joy. Happy detailing.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't worry fella, you're not to blame for some of the negative comments that got deleted, It's an interesting and thought provoking thread you created and there's nothing wrong with exchanging differing views. The main thing is to respect every ones opinions whether right or wrong. After all we are all on here because we all got something in common and enjoy looking after our pride and joy. Happy detailing.


So why were posts deleted if there is nothing wrong with exchanging differing views? What rules were broken on the deleted posts?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> So why were posts deleted if there is nothing wrong with exchanging differing views? What rules were broken on the deleted posts?


Post's that were deleted were argumentative and came across as provocative. Not in the best interests of the forum and quite unnecessary.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

washingitagain said:


> As the OP I just wanted to say the intention of the topic was for some light-hearted chat about the occasional corners we cut even though we know 'the rules'. It didn't occur to me it would cause any bother; certainly not intended.
> 
> What I have learned is that cutting corners isn't something many of you do!
> 
> I'm off to buy another bucket.


Not your fault - having a light-hearted approach can make the forum more enjoyable :thumb:

Now the thread is back on track washy- 
1BM/2BM? If you find grit at the bottom of your bucket you risk returning that grit to your car. I don't use a grit guard because my car/driving routes are pretty clean so I start from a good base. My old granny use to say wash dirty dishes in warm water to clean and rinse them in cold water to leave them sparkling.
Microfibre- if your car is clean and well rinsed, your drying towel is most probably ok. Any towels with product on are best washed before touching your paintwork again.
Labels- I think it is generally accepted that most swirls are caused by cleaning your car! Labels are not a soft as your microfibre- it's 3 years since I machined my car and there are still no discernible swirls on my car (that's either by luck or a good wash technique)

Cutting corners ain't a hanging offence even on here - but it helps if you understand the 'rules' so that you can make an informed choice. Your problem is - some members giving advice when they are blissfully ignorant or don't care about the possible cosequences
:wave:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I will absolutely hold my hands up and say I wash my wheels last regardless of the time of year! 

Admittedly I don't use wheel cleaners or brushes but simply a mitt and soapy water. So I will go round the wheels prior to fully rinsing and then drying the car. :thumb::thumb:

Can't say I have ever found a problem with this method as I am effectively treating the wheels in the same way as the bodywork. I'm also not flicking dirty water on the bodywork either so I'll keep doing it haha.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm interested by this thread I must say. At first I thought to myself "I bet I'm guilty of loads of stuff" but having thought about it, I'm struggling to think of anything obviously bad/cheap/risky that I do, on any regular basis at least. 

I wash my wheels before the body
I use a 3 bucket method (one dedicated for wheels) with grit guards and gentle 'dunking'
I grade and separate my towels and wash good towels after each use
I never touch the paint with anything unless I have some kind of supplemental lubrication
I don't cross-contaminate any tools between body and wheels(brushes used on wheels may be used on engine bay but nowhere else)
I don't scrub my paint with a wash mitt
I don't let any cleaning product dry on the paint/wheels
I pat my car dry with a good plush drying towel

If anything the things I'm most guilty of are not washing the car frequently enough and maybe not cleaning the interior on a regular basis. 

None of this is to say I'm perfect mind you, I can guarantee that! I guess it just surprises me how many good habits I've picked up over my time on DW.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

The naughty corner is full at the moment Cliff and probably a bit of a queue - so feel free to polish away (without guilt) until your number is called :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Alex_225 said:


> I will absolutely hold my hands up and say I wash my wheels last regardless of the time of year!
> 
> Admittedly I don't use wheel cleaners or brushes but simply a mitt and soapy water. So I will go round the wheels prior to fully rinsing and then drying the car. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Can't say I have ever found a problem with this method as I am effectively treating the wheels in the same way as the bodywork. I'm also not flicking dirty water on the bodywork either so I'll keep doing it haha.


Me too!

I start at the roof and work down, seems daft to me to dirty the bucket for the rest of the car.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Spray prewash of whole car then PW rinse.

First 2BM wash completed then dirty wash water + wheel woolies used on wheels.

Buckets then cleaned out and refilled for second wash.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

washingitagain said:


> Sorry if this has been done before...
> 
> I get loads of great advice on this forum as a pure weekend warrior when it comes to car care. It often strikes me the rituals some people describe which make me sound as bad as someone who uses sponges and fairy liquid!
> 
> ...


I rarely use the rinse bucket nowadays. Much prefer cleaning the mitt with the hose and a close inspection of the mitt for contaminants after each panel is washed. This isn't to cut corners but I believe its just a safer method than the rinse bucket which is floored IMO.

I still tend to wash the wheels first with a seperate wheel bucket and a harsher soap than I would use on the paint such as BH auto wash.

I nearly always wash MF's every time I use them - certainly I would only touch paint with a clean towel. I may re-use a towel used for QD on the interior. Interested in your comment on the label removal. I always remove it because I have been told to but really, can it scratch - i'd like to see evidence of this and get rid of the habit!.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> I use a toilet brush to clean the wheels


I am guessing its a second one, just used for the car ? :doublesho


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> " Originally Posted by The Cueball View Post
> I use a toilet brush to clean the wheels"
> I am guessing its a second one, just used for the car ? :doublesho


 I've given up with toilet brushes, just couldn't get on with them... I've gone back to toilet paper instead


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

virgiltracey said:


> I've given up with toilet brushes, just couldn't get on with them... I've gone back to toilet paper instead


What? For cleaning your wheels??.... Just kidding


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Forgive me father-of-detailing, but I have sinned.

Tell me child, what is your sin?

Well, father-of-detailing, last week I broke one of the 10 detailing commandments and I washed my car in direct sun-light and now I feel really bad. I know I shouldn't but I was running out of time. I think people hate me and are laughing at me now.

My Child, this is a minor sin, but a detailing sin nonetheless. Go and say ten 'hail detailing worlds' and four 'I must not wash my car in the sun again' and your sin will be forgiven in the eyes of the detailing lord.

Thank you father-of-detailing, I shall repent.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Me too!
> 
> I start at the roof and work down, seems daft to me to dirty the bucket for the rest of the car.


Has always seemed the logical approach to me. I understand if you use a totally separate bucket of water perhaps or empty and refill but what a faff.

My wash water is mostly clean obviously due to two bucket method so seems to make sense. I appreciate wheel brushes can flick water up the clean paintwork but I don't use them.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rinsing after wash with PW from the bottom up definitely works better than top down - wierd but it cleans better. That was an Autoglym tip first i saw it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Rinsing after wash with PW from the bottom up definitely works better than top down - wierd but it cleans better. That was an Autoglym tip first i saw it.


Confess I always thought this to be counter intuitive, but I guess the bottom section gets a double dose of cleaning agent as the product runs down the car so at least the remaining product on the roof dwells a little longer if you rinse from bottom up?


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Skipping all the sanctimony

I wash my wheels last
I use one bucket
I have a daily driver that's my pride and joy but it's never going to be perfect so I don't torment myself trying to have it so.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

I rarely vacuum out the car, literally once every 6 months maybe? 95% of the usual dirt can be brushed onto the mats, I then lift the mats out and brush them off outside the car. 

Vacuuming is tiresome and awkward.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

apcv41 said:


> I rarely vacuum out the car, literally once every 6 months maybe? 95% of the usual dirt can be brushed onto the mats, I then lift the mats out and brush them off outside the car.
> 
> Vacuuming is tiresome and awkward.


Same here. As it's the family car (and at kids football matches every weekend) it doesn't stay very clean inside for long. I 'bat the mats' quite often but rarely vac it out.

Another one for my own list is *washing the car in the sun*. I know it breaks the rules but with a young family, I take my chances when I get them. That's often afternoons when the sun is at the front of the house. It's do that or do nothing.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

washingitagain said:


> Same here. As it's the family car (and at kids football matches every weekend) it doesn't stay very clean inside for long. I 'bat the mats' quite often but rarely vac it out.
> 
> Another one for my own list is *washing the car in the sun*. I know it breaks the rules but with a young family, I take my chances when I get them. That's often afternoons when the sun is at the front of the house. It's do that or do nothing.


I do this as I don't have a choice (East to west facing driveway) so I use Adams shampoo which has helped massively for those times when it dries on the body work.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hardly ever vacuum our cars out (once a month if lucky!), particularly our Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate family runaround as it just gets mucky straightaway, especially this time of year. Seats are rarely cleaned as well, still trying to find a decent method of cleaning them without a wet vac/extractor as can't afford a George or equivalent atm (bought some Turtlewax Interior Cleaner with brush on top, see if that works well).

I also wash our cars in the sun, got a wide driveway with no shade protection, and as washingitagain said, with a young family you've got to take your chances.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Haha, yep, washing in the sun is a thing I do (has anyone mentioned having a young family yet???) Perfectly possible to do of course, assuming you wash and rinse panel by panel and don't hang about.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

dan4291 said:


> Hardly ever vacuum our cars out (once a month if lucky!), particularly our Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate family runaround as it just gets mucky straightaway, especially this time of year. Seats are rarely cleaned as well, still trying to find a decent method of cleaning them without a wet vac/extractor as can't afford a George or equivalent atm (bought some Turtlewax Interior Cleaner with brush on top, see if that works well).
> 
> I also wash our cars in the sun, got a wide driveway with no shade protection, and as washingitagain said, with a young family you've got to take your chances.


Try Autoglym interior shampoo. Low foaming so won't dry in the pile and really good to just spray on a mf and wipe down your surfaces including the seats. If you can't stretch to a george but want a vet was check out the Franken George thread for what can be done to a Screwfix Titan for not a lot of money.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

@spyk3d, @olliewills, @dan4291 - Good to hear it's not just me then! I might have a look at that Adams shampoo.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I tend to use 1 bucket method and rinse the glove with the hose.
I did have two huge buckets and grit guards but think the hose on the glove is better, (probably marginally but i think the water stays cleaner with no chance of grit rising up ? ).

I am guilty of washing wheels last, even after drying the car, probably as i don't need to change the water (occasionally I do if wheels are particularly bad).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have found it effective to do 2bm with a wash mitt and to plonk the mitted (?) hand into the rinse bucket and just swirl it round and flap it a bit - loads of dirt comes out and then make a fist over the bucket to drain the water out ahead of picking up fresh shampoo.

Wash bucket stays fresh looking and the rinse bucket turns black (proof, if needed, that 2bm really works and is worth the extra faff)


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

GleemSpray said:


> I have found it effective to do 2bm with a wash mitt and to plonk the mitted (?) hand into the rinse bucket and just swirl it round and flap it a bit - loads of dirt comes out and then make a fist over the bucket to drain the water out ahead of picking up fresh shampoo.
> 
> Wash bucket stays fresh looking and the rinse bucket turns black (proof, if needed, that 2bm really works and is worth the extra faff)


This does'nt prove that it's working completely though. It only proves that when you put your mitt into the rinse bucket, MOST of the dirt is coming out but there will be contaminants on the mitt from that dirty water. Because you are only picking up suds from the wash bucket it wont get dirty anyway. The most important part IMO of the 1/2 or 10 bucket system is to visually and physically check the mitt before dunking back into the wash bucket. I only use the 2 bucket when I decide to use a large plush mitt that isnt easy to rinse out with fresh water. If I use a small mitt thats relatively short pile, I use a hose to rinse the mitt and watch/feel it as im rinsing avoiding putting the mitt anywhere near a fouled rinse bucket so this has lately become my preffered method.:thumb:


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

GleemSpray said:


> I have found it effective to do 2bm with a wash mitt and to plonk the mitted (?) hand into the rinse bucket and just swirl it round and flap it a bit - loads of dirt comes out and then make a fist over the bucket to drain the water out ahead of picking up fresh shampoo.
> 
> Wash bucket stays fresh looking and the rinse bucket turns black (proof, if needed, that 2bm really works and is worth the extra faff)


In addition to the post above; in theory it would be perfect if you had fresh rinsing water each time but in practice you're dunking your mitt into dirty rinse water where not all contaminants effortlessly float to the bottom like a grit guard sales team would have you believe.

So then if you're using fresh water, a more efficient solution than filling up your rinse bucket each time is using a hose to rinse.

This method is an improvement however one also can't be sure that all contaminants are removed from the mitt. So in theory, having disposable mitts would be the next viable solution. No one cares that little about the earth and their back pocket so in practice, multiple mitts that are retired after a couple of panels is the answer.

Next upgrade from that is not touching the car at all but we all know you need to touch a car if you intend truly cleaning it.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I never use grit guards. Just don't dunk the mitt to the bottom then it's not an issue. 

I hardly ever clean the interior. I generally only keep my cars a few months and the only time I tend to vac inside is just before selling. I don't allow eating in the car, I don't smoke so as a result it doesn't get very dirty apart from the drivers floor mat. 

Recently I haven't been using the pressure washer. Our new place doesn't have electricity in the garage (YET) and running an extension lead from the house in winter winds the wife up as you have to leave a window or door open a creak for the lead. 

I haven't machine polished or even done a full decontamination on the last 5 cars I have owned (including the current 2). I don't know why, with moving and what not. I have lost the bug somewhat. How can I get the bug back? I have stacks of cleaning products in the garage which just aren't being used!

Oh father of detailing world please forgive me for I have sinned!


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

washingitagain said:


> Same here. As it's the family car (and at kids football matches every weekend) it doesn't stay very clean inside for long. I 'bat the mats' quite often but rarely vac it out.
> 
> Another one for my own list is *washing the car in the sun*. I know it breaks the rules but with a young family, I take my chances when I get them. That's often afternoons when the sun is at the front of the house. It's do that or do nothing.


Gulp, I tend to vac mine every use, defo every other. Theres only my wife and i but i still do it.

I didnt realise doing the wheels last was a sin though. Guilty as charged until recently.

Other corner i cut is not climbing underneath and washing underneath every time.

S


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My worst one is when it comes to drying, rather than lay the towel over and pat dry, i rub dry. Then again my facilities are the outdoors so i sometimes have to be quick to avoid the sun and or inclement weather.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Pfffft, I'm rubbish at drying. If I patted the damn thing I'd need to take the week off work :lol:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Nick-ST said:


> I never use grit guards. Just don't dunk the mitt to the bottom then it's not an issue.
> 
> I hardly ever clean the interior. I generally only keep my cars a few months and the only time I tend to vac inside is just before selling. I don't allow eating in the car, I don't smoke so as a result it doesn't get very dirty apart from the drivers floor mat.
> 
> ...


I stack two grit guards in the rinse bucket because I use them as a washboard to 'scrub' the dirt out the wash media. It's not just about dunking near grit.


----------



## zoid9969 (Nov 30, 2008)

* I don't wash from the top down. Most of the time, I do the boot first as it's usually fairly dirty, so it's quite satisfying to clean it. It also doesn't involve stretching, unlike the roof.
* I'm not very good at keeping the engine compartment clear of leaves, twigs and so on.
* I'm quite wasteful when it comes to the amount of product used. There's always a load of snow foam, shampoo or whatever left in the bucket or wherever.
* My power washer isn't treated with a huge amount of respect. It certainly looks 10 years old (though it is in full working order).


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

zoid9969 said:


> * I don't wash from the top down. Most of the time, *I do the boot first as it's usually fairly dirty*, so it's quite satisfying to clean it. It also doesn't involve stretching, unlike the roof.
> * I'm not very good at keeping the engine compartment clear of leaves, twigs and so on.
> * I'm quite wasteful when it comes to the amount of product used. There's always a load of snow foam, shampoo or whatever left in the bucket or wherever.
> * My power washer isn't treated with a huge amount of respect. It certainly looks 10 years old (though it is in full working order).


Why do the dirtiest part of the car first if it means your wash mit will be all grubby when you do the other panels after? It would make a lot more sense to do the cleaner panels first and the dirtiest last.


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

I tend to break as many "rules" as possible daily. If we all followed the same regime how would we ever progress and learn new methods or develop now products 

Push the limits and test new ideas at any given chance you get. The trick to success is knowing just how much you can get away with without effecting the end result


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

I religiously use the two bucket method then rinse the car by throwing the bucket of rinse water over it cos I can't be arsed getting the hose out.😂😂😂👍🏻


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

chris chappell said:


> I religiously use the two bucket method then rinse the car by throwing the bucket of rinse water over it cos I can't be arsed getting the hose out.


Hopefully you leave to dry naturally rather than contact drying.... 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> I religiously use the two bucket method then rinse the car by throwing the bucket of rinse water over it cos I can't be arsed getting the hose out.


All joking aside, It still baffles me that this is an actual thing people do! I know that if you clean your car regularly and use a good prewash then the mitt and bucket water don't get that dirty, but even then your still just throwing any dirt you took off the car, back onto it...

The mind boggles!


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

I use Kirkland microfiber clothes to buff wax/polish. Others here instantly demote them to engine bay cleaning as they're not good enough for bodywork.
Also use Kent towels to dry the car, and those yellow £2 for a pack of 10 Ebay wax/polish applicators


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Coupe25 said:


> Also use Kent towels to dry the car, and those yellow £2 for a pack of 10 Ebay wax/polish applicators


Yes and yes!

Those Kent towels are decent.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Coupe25 said:


> I use Kirkland microfiber clothes to buff wax/polish. Others here instantly demote them to engine bay cleaning as they're not good enough for bodywork.
> 
> Also use Kent towels to dry the car, and those yellow £2 for a pack of 10 Ebay wax/polish applicators


Use the Costco cloths and very pleased with them, also used the Kent drying towel and had no issues with it, doesn't soak up as much water, but if you accept this then all good


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I have probably broken more detailing rules than I've ever kept but as long as the results I get are acceptable to ME what does it matter?


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm liking this thread, has the makings of a long-runner! Could probably have been called 'detailing conventions you don't follow' to help avoid people getting too worked up about it all, but otherwise it's a good way to collect and surface all the various techniques and experience that exist across this forum. 

It occurred to me the other day that for all the cleaning I do, I'm very lazy/forgetful about cleaning inside the fuel filler recess.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

olliewills said:


> It occurred to me the other day that for all the cleaning I do, I'm very lazy/forgetful about cleaning inside the fuel filler recess.


I think I clean mine about twice as often as I actually use it to put fuel in :lol:


----------

